# Weekends work



## Courtland (Jan 20, 2019)

alright let me have it if I am gonna be the best wood turner in the world I’m gonna have to learn to get taught witch I have never taken a class or anything so this is as close as I get up for your viewing is silver maple bowl fairly large a something out of buckeye burl and a hollow form out of black ash burl the black ash burl has no finish the other 2 are just Howard’s feed and wax finish started with the silver maple Saturday to try and hone in my skills for the piece of buck eye and black ash burl will put a finish on black ash burl as soon as I can ! Had a great weekend it flew by my wife was gone housesitting her percents house they have pets so I was able to spend a lot of time in the garage there was a lot of hand sanding on these 2 I did today and I ran out of Yorkshire grit witch I usually use on all my pieces but I am happy with them let me know what you think and as you can tell I am not asking for grammatical or punctuation advice because we don’t have enough time to teach me that :) and *millennials dont* know what a period it anyways right ( I’m not actually sure if I am a millennials or not by the way) Born in 1993 was never great at school and yes I do know how to write right (kinda, more then this at least but I guess i just don’t like to ? ) so as I said there was lots of hand sanding and there is takeout that I can see on the buck eye and a little on the black ash so I know I need to spend more time on that witch I do plan on doing ......my are could only take so much also I left the foot on the buck eye because I thought it was small enough that it would make it apear to be floating thanks to mike I have a new favorite wood black ash burl I have never turned it before but wow I love it it was difficult to get a really good cut even tho I just got a new grinder that is really really great and gets my tools sharp enough to shave with because of all the small small eyes I think it just is heard for them to say in or something but man citing slow and a lot of sanding sharpening tools more often very work it I bought another larger chunk of black as burlwitch is not cheap and I can’t wait to get to it the wood is amazing thanks mike

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Courtland (Jan 20, 2019)

More photos

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 20, 2019)

More photos

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Courtland (Jan 20, 2019)

Last ones

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 20, 2019)

Well... You really shoulda paid more attention in English class dude!  

But, your abilities on the lathe are spectacular!

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## Courtland (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you sir, and yes I should’ve because I am about to have a kid and I hope he learns to love to be edumucated. Then he will sound smart and not like a dumb ass when he sends a text or writes an email.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 20, 2019)

Don't take it to heart, I taught Search Engine Optimization in the web design program at the local Jr. College for a couple years. And, I had a few students in college, trying to be webmasters, that didn't do any better. Those people were pretending they were going to get a job designing web pages, representing other people's businesses, typing like you do. SEO is about manipulating written content so that the search engines find what is most important on the page, to assess weight to it, to gain favor in search results. It was at times challenging trying to teach them to manipulate content, when the content was a disaster to begin with! More challenging however was battling those that could not follow simple directions like, "Do NOT put your content in Photoshop graphics, the search engines can not read text in a picture." Without fail, I had someone every semester that would build their entire website in Photoshop, then wonder why they failed my class! 

Setting your grammatical short comings aside. Your abilities and vision on the lathe are simply mind boggling Courtland. The Buckeye piece is to say the least, absolutely amazing! Elevating it to make it look like it's floating definitely works for me. I'm not authority on the matter, but I'd say that piece is worthy of any gallery. The Black Ash is likewise stunning, the wing on top simply takes that one to a whole different level, and showcases the eyes and bark inclusion masterfully. The Silver Maple, while the simplest form of the three, is absolutely beautiful, and makes the most of the character and features in that piece of wood. And, how you accomplished all of that in a single weekend is mind boggling! 

In millineal speak... 

OMG WTF dude for someone that don't know bat guana from Shinola about periods you rock wit wood and you mus be a machine to turn like that!

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 21, 2019)

The run-on sentences structure started making my eyes cross so I almost gave up. I read the post a second time in order to notice your comment on lack of punctuation. 

As for the woodturnings, those are so unique that I wouldn't know where to begin to critique. I think these are some of my favorite of your woodturnings so far. Hope these sell for top dollar so you can keep making more.​

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm not much with spelling and grammar either, but your turning skills are way beyond mine. Outstanding work!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 21, 2019)

WOW! I’m out of breath by both the run on sentence and looking at those pieces  That buckeye Burl is just spectacular! 

You may not be the greatest writer but I think you found your calling.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Courtland (Jan 21, 2019)

Thank you guys and ok I will try harder on the writing subject. I would not want to make anyone pass out, have a heart attack, dizzy or croak. I hope as well as you that I get top dollar for these! I have had good luck selling my stuff so far and wish very badly that this is my calling I absolutely love it. To the lots of work in one weekend, like I said my wife was gone so all I had to do was take my dog out on a walk every now and again. Witch he got into a fight with a coyote for the second time! Two coyotes might I add. Luckily this time was not as eventful as the last time it happened and luckily the brother or sister of the coyote did not team up on him. Anyways let’s just say my nieghbors might have herd me turning very early I am a morning person. These are some of my favorite pieces I have done my self and if the wood wasn’t so expensive I would keep them for my self.....but then I wouldn’t be able to give mike any and all of my money for more!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Oh hell, that's better already!! You do know how; you're really not, as you insinuated, a dumbass!! 

My daughter who is now crowding 30, used to pull that bat guana on me all the time in text, and say the punctuation and capitalization wasn't important... While she was going to college to become a teacher... yeah, we had a looooooooong discussion or two about that crap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 21, 2019)

A lot better. Meaning no disrespect but I couldn't read your posts before. It gave me a headache. But you sir have found your niche in turning. Just starting out and turning some beautiful projects. I don't know if I could start out on the stuff you have. I'd be afraid I would ruin it. Very nice work. Keep it up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 21, 2019)

Gorgeous wood that you have turned into masterpieces! Congrats! I would strongly suggest you have found your calling! Chuck


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 21, 2019)

The top piece is super cool! Not so sure about the black ash but that's just me.

And just remember... if you wanna do this big time, online sales will be a huge part of your business! You will need to communicate with your potential buyers alot better than that. I also gave up reading not long into it then went back and read it again. We dont have to be perfect on grammar here at WB but there is times in life you will need to get it out and use it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2019)

Not a turner but do understand wood. That Buckeye is amazing. The ash looks like some Kind of surrealistic mushroom. I know what it looked like before- you have a great imagination..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2019)

gman2431 said:


> The top piece is super cool! Not so sure about the black ash but that's just me.
> 
> And just remember... if you wanna do this big time, online sales will be a huge part of your business! You will need to communicate with your potential buyers alot better than that. I also gave up reading not long into it then went back and read it again. We dont have to be perfect on grammar here at WB but there is times in life you will need to get it out and use it.


Good advice...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Courtland (Jan 21, 2019)

Thank you all again. Advice herd and will be taken. Do you have any suggestions on online places to sell my art work? Making a website I have herd, I did have an Etsy acount at one time and sold really nothing. Two pieces to be exact. Honestly I have no problem selling them every piece I have made has sold as of yet, knock on wood. I would like to be able to raise the prices and sell the art pieces for what I see some artist getting for there work. I have a couple pieces in a store here locally and am trying to get them into some shops in aspen and vail some very high end lots of money kind of a place. I would like to try and get them in galleries or something like that but have not gone farther then thought. This is just a hobby I have a lot of other stuff going on so would definitely need to be able to work part time or something to be able to advance to what I want to do. I would also need to focus more on the buissnes side of things and get out of the shop spend those hours doing the marketing and such things. I just love to turn. Therefore I hope once I commit to this I do not begin to wish that I had not made it into work rather then a hobby. Soon hopefully I take the leap of faith to do it and it will be long hours and lots of extra work then hopefully that would pay of to just work part time and eventually to full time artist / whatever it turns out to be. Having said this I have reached out to people that turn wood full time and they all say and lots of people say it is hard and not a lot of people succeed at it. I would like to think I Mabey could but that is what a goal is as long as you are trying to reach it I would say that is a great thing. I have been able to do a lot in my life already when I was a teen and younger I was a decent wrestler and won many national titles and in colorado went to the state finals 3 time I only one it one time but that was a lot of work and I was able to do that. If you google my name a bunch of wrestling things pops up. Eventually got into drugs witch was when I was wrestling as well and became addicted to heroin witch ended my college and wrestling career and was actually homeless sleeping in a homeless shelter at the end of my addiction. Lost everything I knew and had family ,friends, job, money and etc. I have been sober for 2 years now and married happy have a family starting in love great job roof over my head and no nothing , beer, drugs, nothing for 2 years after using the needle for 8 years. That was very hard so if I can get through that I hope I can put as much effort that I had to do that into this .(witch now I think wow that was stupid and can’t really even understand why I did it in a way and am a totally different person.)Mabey I can make it!!! I know one thing some how the lathe showed up in my life not to sure how I belive I saw a video on YouTube of a guy using one and have never felt a stronger connection to a hobby or something like that other then the love I have for my family etc. it was meant to be in my mind!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 8


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 21, 2019)

@Courtland make yourself a pictorial portfolio. Take good pictures with good background. Use the portfolio to get into galleries and art shows.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2019)

keep up the good work. Good on you escaping the drug vortex- most do not...

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 21, 2019)

Courtland said:


> Thank you guys and ok I will try harder on the writing subject. I would not want to make anyone pass out, have a heart attack, dizzy or croak. I hope as well as you that I get top dollar for these! I have had good luck selling my stuff so far and wish very badly that this is my calling I absolutely love it...



Seems most turners making enough money to live on need a second or third revenue stream to be successful like selling tools, books, supplies, giving classes, videos, etc... Ever think about recording some videos to see if YouTube could become another income stream? I think it would be really cool watching you turn some of these unique burls.

By the way, the flatter finish looks really nice on these forms. What finish did you use?

-Karl

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Courtland (Jan 21, 2019)

I used Howard’s feed and wax is what it is I belive

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 21, 2019)

Yep most do not mike it has become a real problem

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Courtland (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks Lou I think I will start doing that unfortunately all the pieces I don’t have anymore to take photos of but I should have done that from the start it would be nice for my own personal growth and memories to document each piece not only just one my phone


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2019)

I think a career in Art is not easy. probably best to start entering you stuff in juried shows. expect disappointments. Keep your first job- it will take time.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 21, 2019)

Congrats on getting off that nasty needle...!! 

If you can do that my man it shows you got lots of willpower. 

I really like your Aspen idea... you gotta get your stuff where the money/clientele is. Also you need to get a "name" in the industry and that comes from the juried stuff others have mentioned. Just take it slow and ride the waves of what happens. 

Also, maybe your wife could help some with the layout of a website and so forth? I beleive women are way more detailed when it comes to that stuff and make presentation better than we can.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 21, 2019)

Yes that is very true she is very smart she is finishing her masters right now and she has offered to make me a website. I know that is will take time and not set on this working out but if it did it would be great! I am definitely not quoting my job anytime soon unless I knew for sure I could make that money elsewhere. To many people depend on me now to do that. Eventually my wife will make as much as I do so that might help as well! Thank you guys for all the advice I guess now is just to bat guana up and walk the walk....get out of the shop and try and get into more of the shows and making a website instead of working in the garage etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 21, 2019)

There are so many gifted artist here in WB and I see the high quality of work, the overwhelming time and labor put into each piece. I did interior design work for a full decade in NYC there are always a “need” for decorative items to put in place to complete a project whether it is a painting, sculpture, decorative objects, etc.. There is a need and a large industry for that in a lot bigger metropolitan cities. Accessibility for a designer to locate and find the pieces to work with the project becomes laborious and I personal find when there is not an actual “gallery” or a “store” to showcase pieces, it is “harder” to convince a client that a specific piece will work for a project. There were a couple of stores and galleries in NYC where we are able to take a piece out as a “loan” to show the client and see if it worked on a specific project.

Personally, I wish someone would put up a “Guild” website of artisans and artist for hand craft items to network, showcase their work with a directory and do it by state. Promoting it this way will create more visual traffic, a lot more exposure and the artist can have 4-6 of their best pieces to show what they do. When you show too much, it overwhelms the buyer- a glimpse of their best work is so much better on getting an idea what they are about. Then if a buyer wants to see more work, there would be a direct link to their website to show more of their creations. No, I am not talking about Etsy.

I would suggest having a website portfolio (and a physical hard copy portfolio) and actually talking to galleries or stores to carry as well as promote your work. Make an appointment and bring selected works that highlight your strengths and artistry.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 21, 2019)

I suggest you look for a guild or league of artists in your area. Around here, the League of New Hampshire Craftsmen (link) has an excellent reputation -- membership is granted only by jury, you don't buy your way in. If there is a similar organization in your area, it could be a great place to start -- juried art shows draw a crowd with decent money to spend.

I found this one in Colorado (but I have no idea how near/far it is from you): Littleton Fine Arts Guild

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 21, 2019)

I will try that for sure thank you guys. im gonig to really try and put as much into this as I can thank you all for the support it is very much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Jan 21, 2019)

Courtland, first...good on you breaking away from the destruction out there. The work you show here is very creative and pleasing to the eye. Like others, I’m a sucker for well turned piece of buckeye...yours rocks. Is this mostly carved??? I just found my power carving tools today and would like to experiment like that more. The black ash burl piece is organic and cool...well done. 
I’m liking the maple piece, but am not as into the tall foot...but that’s all subjective with likely as many pros as cons. 
Look forward to seeing your site when ready to show off more of your work. 
Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 22, 2019)

Thank you! Nope none of it is carved .


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 23, 2019)

Hello Westminster,

I am a Newbie and have only turned a few Game Calls, so I am not qualified to critique any work.....but man I have to say your work is Art.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 23, 2019)

Thank you Thomas t


----------



## phinds (Jan 23, 2019)

Gadzooks !!! That first one is just astounding. Do you still have all your fingers?


----------



## DKMD (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice work, Courtland! Thanks for throwing in a little punctuation... I was struggling to read the original post.

You’re developing a very distinctive style which is cool. The buckeye piece is mesmerizing with the flowing curves and natural edge. I really like the ash piece as well! I’m with Tim on the maple foot, but there are plenty of folks who will love that look!

If you’re venturing into online sales, better photos will really help your cause. A gradient background will do wonders for your images. A photo cube or light diffusers will add another level of quality to the pictures. Finally, you might consider not cropping the images too tightly.... leaving a little space around the turning will frame the piece a little better. We’re all wood lovers, so the closeup shots of the grain/figure are appealing to us. With better lighting and a neutral background, you’ll be able to see those features without the closeup photos.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 23, 2019)

WOW!!

Courtland, I'll go as far as to say you are truly gifted in your ability.

The business side of your endeavors will be a daunting task, and will not come so easy. I can't offer any advice beyond what has already been posted.

Approach that with the same resolve as you have with your other problems. You have proven to yourself it is within you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 24, 2019)

Thank you !


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 20, 2019)

WOW!!


----------



## Diver Temple (Feb 23, 2019)

All those above have already said it, but yes, Incredible! When I grow up, I want to be like Courtland!


----------

